

The ReactOS team wants your money - KingofGnG
http://www.neowin.net/news/the-reactos-team-wants-your-money

======
bryanlarsen
In my opinion the best way to contribute to ReactOS is by buying a copy of
Crossover Office or Crossover Games. Besides actually getting something
immediately useful, you're directly contributing to the development of WINE.
ReactOS uses WINE for most of its non-kernel code.

~~~
james4k
The funding is to pay for full-time ReactOS development. Wine might be
involved to a degree, but surely putting money directly into ReactOS is the
best option.

------
getsat
Serious question: If Oracle wins their lawsuit and the court rules that APIs
are indeed patentable, what prevents the ReactOS team from being sued into
oblivion by Microsoft?

~~~
loeg
Or for that matter, WINE?

